# My new soap



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 4, 2013)

I love the scent of pine trees so I decided to make a pine tree soap.  I also tried my hand at a "fancier" top versus just pouring the soap in and leveling it out.  Can't wait to cut into it in a day or so. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 4, 2013)

That looks really nice and creamy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## kazmi (Nov 4, 2013)

very nice!  Looks so creamy and I bet it smells good.


----------



## yadonm (Nov 5, 2013)

Very nice.  Post pictures when you cut it.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 5, 2013)

It should be ready to cut in s few hours so I will 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## TVivian (Nov 5, 2013)

Pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 5, 2013)

And here it is just after I cut it, so don't mind the crumbs on the edges lol. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 5, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## porumi (Nov 5, 2013)

Very very nice x


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 5, 2013)

Pretty! I like the green. What did you color it with? The scent sounds nice too.


----------



## kikajess (Nov 6, 2013)

Beatiful! The green is very sprucey. Love it!


----------



## neeners (Nov 6, 2013)

so pretty!  it almost looks like a snow topped mountain!


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 6, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> Pretty! I like the green. What did you color it with? The scent sounds nice too.



I used spirulina to color it.  I'll be interested to see how the color holds up and if anything crazy happens to it as it ages.



neeners said:


> so pretty!  it almost looks like a snow topped mountain!



Thanks!  I had poured the green in and played around with it to get the peaks and when I carefully spooned in the white I prayed that I wouldn't ruin the look I was going for.  In a few of the bars the green is a little more rounded but they still look pretty neat.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Pretty soap.


----------



## hlee (Nov 8, 2013)

This is beautiful and it looks like a pine ridge under a snowy sky.


----------



## jolenesing (Nov 8, 2013)

Wasn't expecting the green.  Very pretty!


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks! I wanted the green to be a surprise and it worked like a charm.  Now it just needs to cure so I can try it out


----------



## savonierre (Nov 8, 2013)

The perfect soap for the season.


----------



## Ancel (Nov 9, 2013)

Very pretty! Love the creaminess of the mountain tops!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful! Very nice soap for Christmas


----------



## Hazel (Nov 9, 2013)

I agree it will make a great Christmas soap but I also think it would be lovely any time of the year. You mentioned it was pine scented. Is it really like pine in scent? I also love the scent of pine and would like to find an accurate scent.


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 9, 2013)

Kind of, I think the spirulina I used to color it is mixed in with the pine.  Also as it sits I don't smell it as much.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 9, 2013)

Where did you get the pine FO? It may smell faint now but it can get stronger. I've noticed with a few batches I've been disappointed with the scent and though I should have used a higher percentage. But then a few days later or even more than a week, the scent seems to bloom in the soap and is stronger.


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 9, 2013)

I used a pine needle EO that I found at whole foods.  I only used one ounce for three pounds of soap so it might end up being a lighter scent, I shall see in a few weeks when it's ready. 


Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Hazel (Nov 9, 2013)

I didn't realize you were using an EO. I'm interested in hearing how it turns out for you.


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll let you know for sure!

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------

